# Primium detailers in San Diego ~ Orange counties



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

Any recommendations for high-end detailer in San Diego or Orange counties?


----------



## mleedom (Sep 7, 2012)

I've looked high and low here in San Diego and still no luck...


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Professional Detailer***8217;s Directory - http://www.autopia.org/find-professional-detailer/index.php


----------



## SurferD (Sep 11, 2012)

I was really happy with Eric @ Envious Detailing. This was in Orange County, but he might travel down to SD.

http://www.enviousautodetailing.com/


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

What did you have done? Does one take the car to him? How was he on cost?


----------



## SurferD (Sep 11, 2012)

I had a one-step polishing, and a 2-step on the hood and a hologram removed on the side, then a coating applied, also an interior wipedown. My X5 was still relatively new. I believe he will come to you or you can drop off with him, if need be.


----------



## SoCalBimmerGuy (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a mobile detailer that comes to my work and does a full detail on my 2010 535. He has specials all the time but generally for a full detail with everything you are looking at $100. He is great. He services all of San Diego. His name is Sam

http://aaasps.com/users/awp.php?ln=710257


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

SoCalBimmerGuy said:


> I have a mobile detailer that comes to my work and does a full detail on my 2010 535. He has specials all the time but generally for a full detail with everything you are looking at $100. He is great. He services all of San Diego. His name is Sam
> 
> http://aaasps.com/users/awp.php?ln=710257


Thanks!


----------

